

Why I’m Giving Up on Facebook (Sort of) - karjaluoto
http://www.deliberatism.com/editorial/why-im-giving-up-on-facebook-sort-of/

======
karjaluoto
I know there have been a number of posts of this nature on HN over the past
while. Seems like a lot of us are trying to find a way to get a grip on how to
fit social media into our lives, without it becoming a completely overwhelming
distraction.

~~~
tonyremes
Let me guess - I bet you've also posted this on Facebook.

~~~
karjaluoto
I did.

First off, I didn't want folks to think I was being a jerk for not responding
to things there, or getting the wrong idea from my absence. It just seemed
like a good way to explain what I'm doing.

Additionally, it's good for traffic, and I still intend to use Facebook in
that capacity. I'll continue to post on our agency and project pages, or have
someone assigned to do so for me.

As I noted in the post, I'm not anti-Facebook. I just want my time back. The
biggest impact on this, came when I killed the apps on my iPhone (I knocked
off LinkedIn too). Later, I may do the same to TV and respond to fewer blog
posts.

